# Benedicta setup and Husbandry



## limike (Dec 29, 2012)

Hi, I was wondering if there are any benedicta guys or gals out there that had luck breeding them,that might be able to help me out with some questions and input on my benedicta tank setup and husbandry. I purchased them as a proven pair. I was wondering if my viv was setup suitable for breeding? I put 2 black film canisters under the leaf litter and one up top (rear facing) I also put a petri dish under some large leafs for privacy. I feed them twice a day (calcium every day and herptvite multivitamins every other day. My temp and humidity is controlled by a hygrotherm controller keeping the tamp at 73 and humidity at 90%. I installed plastic computer fans that are on timers on top of the tank to run for 15 minutes three times a day for circulation. I have the misters coming on three times a day for 30 seconds each time and my foggers every two hours for 5 minutes each time. I stopped dropping my temp at night to 65, I have been keeping it consistent at 73. Do you think this sounds up to par or should I change it up? I was thinking about dropping my temp back down to 65 again at night. They seem to be happy and always out and about. These are some pictures of my viv and my Benedictas in there home. I recently removed a bulb from my light fixture to dim the bottom of the tank. They have since been spending a lot more time together. When I look in the tank (I try not to do that a lot) They are always together. I have five bromeliads in the viv and They even sleep next to each other at night in the same one, but still no eggs yet.
Thank you for your help, Mike


----------



## pdfCrazy (Feb 28, 2012)

I'm with you on this. I'd really like to see pics of how others are keeping their Bennies. I've heard ALL kinds of conflicting info. I liek your pic of the 2 of them peekign out the front glass together, thats cute. The only consensus I've heard, is that they need LOTS of large leaf litter. They will lay in the leaf litter more often than using film canisters. Film canister are best in the litter. The petri dish with leaves over it is a good trick. Give them LOTS of options on breeding sites. on some film canisters, you can even keep the cap on, but cut a triangular wedge out of it for a tiny door, like a bird house, they will feel more secure.


----------



## limike (Dec 29, 2012)

pdfCrazy said:


> I'm with you on this. I'd really like to see pics of how others are keeping their Bennies. I've heard ALL kinds of conflicting info. I liek your pic of the 2 of them peekign out the front glass together, thats cute. The only consensus I've heard, is that they need LOTS of large leaf litter. They will lay in the leaf litter more often than using film canisters. Film canister are best in the litter. The petri dish with leaves over it is a good trick. Give them LOTS of options on breeding sites. on some film canisters, you can even keep the cap on, but cut a triangular wedge out of it for a tiny door, like a bird house, they will feel more secure.


Hi pdfcrazy, Yes, I have to add more leaf litter. I put in a bunch, but I think I need to add more. keeping the cap on and cut a wedge like a bird house...... That sounds like a great idea. I am going to try that. Thanks again


----------



## brad0608 (Jun 5, 2012)

Im with pdfcrazy i know how everyone does it or is it all the same way. I have a group that is starting to call, trying to maximize breeding potential.


----------



## Buddysfrogs (Mar 29, 2012)

Mike give them some time. They are probably still getting adjusted to their tank. They sure are pretty. When they start breeding let me know ;D. We could work out a trade, haha.
Buddy


----------



## limike (Dec 29, 2012)

Buddysfrogs said:


> Mike give them some time. They are probably still getting adjusted to their tank. They sure are pretty. When they start breeding let me know ;D. We could work out a trade, haha.
> Buddy


You got it Buddy, I am sure we can work out trade.


----------



## limike (Dec 29, 2012)

I decided to cover all four side today (give them a little privacy) I had the back and both sides covered, I figured it wouldn't hurt to cover the front as well. I left little opening small enough so I can peek in before opening the doors. Anybody do this?


----------



## aspidites73 (Oct 2, 2012)

Here is a pic of my benedicta setup. They are too young to breed, but seem comfortable. They use all strata and are rarely hidden to the point I can't find them within a minute or so.

Edit: The screen top was replaced with a single pane of glass


----------



## limike (Dec 29, 2012)

aspidites73 said:


> Here is a pic of my benedicta setup. They are too young to breed, but seem comfortable. They use all strata and are rarely hidden to the point I can't find them within a minute or so.
> 
> Edit: The screen top was replaced with a single pane of glass


I see that you dont have any bromeliads. Do you use any film canisters or anything under the leaf litter for when reach maturity.


----------



## vivlover10 (Oct 10, 2010)

^
Cover up that canopy and you'll be set. A little more hiding spots too.


----------



## aspidites73 (Oct 2, 2012)

I used to use Bromeliads, but found it difficult to keep track of laying activity in my other Ranitomeya. I now use film canisters, exclusively. Whenever I buy a new species, I always ask the breeder how they oriented their film canisters. I will use their recommendation, and I will place a couple more in different orientations to account for individual preference. Once they start to lay, I cut down to using their preferred orientation. A recent example is with one of my pairs of Chazuta imitators. I was told that they prefer upside down film canisters. They started laying in a single canister I had mounted at a 45° angle, facing the back of the cage, and with a slight bit of water. Now, I have several canisters placed that way. For the benedicta, I was told horizontal, ground level, and rear facing. After they are more established (they are only 3 months OOW) i will place some like that, and a few more sites. You probably noticed that I cover 3 sides of my enclosures with a cork mosaic, stuffed with sphagnum moss. Since suction cups are impractical here, I glue wooden toothpicks to the bottom of the canister, then push them into the cork.


limike said:


> I see that you dont have any bromeliads. Do you use any film canisters or anything under the leaf litter for when reach maturity.


----------



## aspidites73 (Oct 2, 2012)

Thanks for the advice. The terrarium has since grown in quite well. That photo is several months old. I just wanted to give an idea without having to fire up the lights just to take another photo. How do you keep your benedicta?



vivlover10 said:


> ^
> Cover up that canopy and you'll be set. A little more hiding spots too.


----------



## vivlover10 (Oct 10, 2010)

Funny story; a while back I was torn between reticulata and benedicta, but couldn't choose. I researched them for about a year. Believe me I was addicted to them. I would probably go on dendroboard searching threads for 8 hours a day. I asked about all the members that had them at the time and the ranitomeya king, Chris miller. They all gave me the same answer for the benedicta, shade the light and your frogs will be bolder. Make sure your tank has many hiding spots. They also said that they would become bolder when they mature. It got to the point that everyday I switched the frog I wanted, so I just decided to hold off. 

Today if I would set up a tank, I would probably do a 18x18x24 exo or a 40 breeder vert. It would be heavily planted, with tons of film canisters. I would also incorporate 2 large bromeliads as tadpole hotels. (remember benedicta don't eggfeed) the tads will eat the algae and dead flies. I know people that shade out the light with materials or with plants or both. Do what you feel is best for the frogs and works for you. 

Regards,
Rob


----------



## aspidites73 (Oct 2, 2012)

I also cover some of the glass top in Alabama chrome (aka duct tape) . Mine are quite bold, and I had read that too, about having a shaded floor. The Pilea in the back corner is now 12+ inches and rather bushy. The Maranta in the front is about 8" and bushy as well. The Hedara climbing up the hardwood vine provides quite a bit of vertical shelter, and the Pilea in the top right cascades down to the floor. They love to hunt springtails in that Pilea.



vivlover10 said:


> Funny story; a while back I was torn between reticulata and benedicta, but couldn't choose. I researched them for about a year. Believe me I was addicted to them. I would probably go on dendroboard searching threads for 8 hours a day. I asked about all the members that had them at the time and the ranitomeya king, Chris miller. They all gave me the same answer for the benedicta, shade the light and your frogs will be bolder. Make sure your tank has many hiding spots. They also said that they would become bolder when they mature. It got to the point that everyday I switched the frog I wanted, so I just decided to hold off.
> 
> Today if I would set up a tank, I would probably do a 18x18x24 exo or a 40 breeder vert. It would be heavily planted, with tons of film canisters. I would also incorporate 2 large bromeliads as tadpole hotels. (remember benedicta don't eggfeed) the tads will eat the algae and dead flies. I know people that shade out the light with materials or with plants or both. Do what you feel is best for the frogs and works for you.
> 
> ...


----------



## limike (Dec 29, 2012)

I guess they do like their new home 
I dont expect these eggs to be good (first clutch and all) but I will be sure to keep you posted


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

If your frogs are mature, and have been PROPERLY supplemented, there is absolutely no reason that first eggs should not be good. My Benedicta's first eggs were good.


----------



## limike (Dec 29, 2012)

Pumilo said:


> If your frogs are mature, and have been PROPERLY supplemented, there is absolutely no reason that first eggs should not be good. My Benedicta's first eggs were good.


Hi Pumilio, Thank you for your help on this. I feed everyday and alternate rep-cal calcium with rep-cal herptivite. I also add Repashy Vitamin A plus once a month. Does this sounds ok or do you think I should change it up. I was thinking of dusting A every two weeks. I get nervous with the Vitamin A?


----------



## vivlover10 (Oct 10, 2010)

Pumilo said:


> If your frogs are mature, and have been PROPERLY supplemented, there is absolutely no reason that first eggs should not be good. My Benedicta's first eggs were good.


Amen to that fellow frogger!!!

Congrats on the eggs!


----------



## limike (Dec 29, 2012)

HI guys, a little update on the eggs

Day 1 (little gray, I was nervous they were bad, never had any benedicta eggs)









Day 6 (some development in all three eggs)








I hope all keeps going well, I will be sure to keep you posted.


----------



## Whitneyd88 (Nov 12, 2011)

Congrats! Mine are at the same stage too!!


----------



## limike (Dec 29, 2012)

Whitneyd88 said:


> Congrats! Mine are at the same stage too!!


Thank you very much Whitneyd, congratulations to you to


----------



## Whitneyd88 (Nov 12, 2011)

Lol they could have laid on the same day it looks so close haha! Benny's keepin it classy on valentines day!


----------



## limike (Dec 29, 2012)

Whitneyd88 said:


> Lol they could have laid on the same day it looks so close haha! Benny's keepin it classy on valentines day!


LOL, yeah they are.. funny stuff  
WOW!!! 7 eggs, thats awesome, congratulations!!


----------



## Whitneyd88 (Nov 12, 2011)

limike said:


> LOL, yeah they are.. funny stuff
> WOW!!! 7 eggs, thats awesome, congratulations!!


I know right?! Thanks! I couldn't believe she laid so many! Must have been at the same time too bc they're all developing at the same rate!


----------



## limike (Dec 29, 2012)

Hi Guys, I decided to snoop around my benedictas viv tonight (didn't really think I would find anything) Sure enough there was another clutch  three more eggs.









As for the progress of my first clutch, everything seems to be going great.
The tads are starting to form and wiggle. I will be sure to keep you posted


----------



## limike (Dec 29, 2012)

Hi Guys, Thought I would give you a quick update on the benedicta eggs. I had the first three tads hatch from there eggs and doing great. I also had two from the second clutch hatch also doing great. I did find another clutch a week or so ago. It looked like when the male fertilized the eggs, he only got one (he must have been tired)  Anyway the one egg seems to be forming good. I will be sure to keep you posted 

First 3 









one from the second clutch








The one egg from the third, I removed the bad eggs.


----------



## Daleo (Jan 31, 2012)

That's great that they are starting to produce regularly for ya. I just got a pair, and I'm waiting for them to get going. Anything significant that got them "in the mood"?


----------



## Whitneyd88 (Nov 12, 2011)

Congrats!!


----------



## limike (Dec 29, 2012)

Daleo said:


> That's great that they are starting to produce regularly for ya. I just got a pair, and I'm waiting for them to get going. Anything significant that got them "in the mood"?


Hi Daleo, I mist every three hours, fog every two and feed every day. When I upped the misting is when all my frogs started pretty much producing regularly.


----------



## Whitneyd88 (Nov 12, 2011)

Hey limike! What kind of water are you using for your tads and eggs?


----------



## limike (Dec 29, 2012)

Hi Whitney, I use poland spring gallons with Blackwater extract (25 drops to 1 gallon) I have a 6 stage RODI unit setup for my mist king. I just figured the RODI would be to pure of water for the tads.


----------



## limike (Dec 29, 2012)

Hi Guys, I found another clutch today. It looks as if one of the eggs are forming already, Must be a couple of days old. It also looks as if he missed fertilizing two out of three again?
I dont know, I guess He has to work on his aim?


----------

